# Recipes for bear meat.



## flatheadfisherman (Oct 13, 2012)

A friend of mine's dad got a bear in Ga. I was able to get some meat from him. Not sure what part but it is cut up, smaller than steak size but bigger than stew size. I have pan fried bear steaks before but looking to try something new, maybe a stew. Any ideas? Thanks...

-Bob


----------



## Coastie (Oct 13, 2012)

Bear Roast 2

1 medium sized bear roast
Garlic powder
Salt and pepper
2 large chopped onions
4 chopped garlic cloves
1 lg. can of cream of mushroom soup
2 cups of beef broth

1.	Brown the roast in a skillet with oil. rub the roast with garlic powder, salt and pepper
2.	Place in crock pot on high
3.	sauté onion and garlic cloves
4.	add to pot
5.	Mix the cream of mushroom soup with the beef broth well
6.	add to the roast
7.	cook on high until boiling
8.	turn to low and let cook for the rest of the day


----------



## Coastie (Oct 13, 2012)

Bear Roast
2/12 cartons of beef broth
7 potatoes
Pack of 2 steaks
2-3 large chopped onions
Garlic powder
4 Chopped garlic cloves
Salt and Pepper
Lipton onion soup mix
Frenchâ€™s pot roast seasoning

1.	set crock-pot to high heat
2.	add most of the beef broth
3.	add onion soup mix and pot roast seasoning
4.	meanwhile, chop up steak into 2â€� squares
5.	Sauté meat in skillet with oil. put garlic powder, salt and pepper on it\
6.	place into the crock pot
7.	Sauté chopped onions in the same skillet
8.	when onions soften, add chopped cloves to the skillet
9.	add to crock pot
10.	add chopped potatoes and carrots to the pot
11.	cover with the rest of the broth
12.	place the lid on the pot and cook on high until boiling
13.	put on low heat and simmer until the meat falls apart to the touch


----------



## Coastie (Oct 13, 2012)

Big Company Roast

Ham part of a bear
Red wine (optional)
Rosemary, thyme, sage, parsley
2 celery stalks with leaves
7-8 potatoes-quartered
3-4 onions-quartered
Carrots
4 cloves of chopped garlic
1 lg. can of green beans, or 2 quart jars of green beans
Salt and pepper
Aluminum foil

1.	place A LOT of aluminum foil in  a pan and put the meat on the foil
2.	rub red wine on to the bear, omit if you don’t have any
3.	rub the rosemary, thyme, sage, and parsley onto  the bear
4.	throw in celery stalks with leaves
5.	Add the carrots, quartered potatoes, and the quartered onions. also add the chopped garlic
6.	on one side of the pan, add the green beans
7.	add salt and pepper
8.	wrap heavily with foil
9.	put in the oven at 375 until the bottom of the roast is hot
10.	lower heat to 325 and cook for about 8 hours


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Oct 25, 2012)

Coastie said:


> Bear Roast
> 2/12 cartons of beef broth
> 7 potatoes
> Pack of 2 steaks
> ...




I tried this recipe and it turned out great. I just flowered/seasoned some and pan fried it with onions then the rest sauted and put in the crock. My wife ate more than me and my 21 year old daughter who seems to be too busy these days made sure to come by and was stuffed. 
Thanks again.

-Bob


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 25, 2012)

Give all of the meat to your brave friends and neighbors.  Share the very excellent recipes from this thread with them as well.

While processing the carcass, take particular care to save every part and parcel of the bear fat. 

Cut the fat into uniformly small chunks and place in a cast iron pot if available.  I use a #10 Griswell dutch oven over live coals outside.  Charcoal is okay if wood is not available.  Before applying heat, add enough water to the fat to barely cover contents of the pot.

When the water begins to boil, stir the contents occasionally, making sure that the fat does not scorch by sticking to pot.  Maintain moderate heat and cook until all water has been evaporated from the contents.  By the time the water is evaporated, the liquid fat will have been cooked from the chunks.  Keep in mind that this process will require a minimum of three hours of cooking time.

When the cooking process is complete, all of the residue (the cracklins) will be much reduced in size and will be floating.  Dip the "cracklins" off the top, and strain the clear fat into clean quart jars for storage.  When cooled, the results will be a snow white solid which keeps well under low refrigeration.

Next comes the good part.  If your wife does not make biscuits from scratch, resort to your Mother, or your Grandmother, or even to your friend's grandmother to roll out a sample batch of biscuits made from bear fat.  You will be amazed.  The biscuits are light, tender, and amazingly tasty.  The same will apply to baking cakes and pie crust.  All will excel when made of bear grease.  Don't knock it til you have tried it.  Eating a few of these biscuits will make you a better bear hunter!!

Early American Pioneers valued bear grease.  In addition to cooking, they used it for hair dressing, sunburn and windburn lotion.  It was valued as leather dressing and for softening skins of animals in the process of tanning.

Any Gilmer County bear hunter who is turned off by the thought of "bear grease" being used for human consumption, just give me a call when you have bear fat and I will relieve you of your misery.


----------



## Coastie (Nov 18, 2012)

Vernon Holt, I have copied your recipe to my recipe file and will share it in the future with others, if you don't mind. Those cracklins' should go good in cornbread as well, I'll try it next time I get a chance.


----------



## Limbbaconeer (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the recipes!!  This is my second year Bear hunting.  I missed a bear at 15 yards last year, and stalked over a dozen.  This year I saw bear almost every time I went, but I could never get close enough.  I hunt with a bow and I can't wait until next year (deer hunting now).  These recipes will come in handy.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Nov 22, 2012)

*Recipes-Bear Meat*



Coastie said:


> Vernon Holt, I have copied your recipe to my recipe file and will share it in the future with others, if you don't mind. Those cracklins' should go good in cornbread as well, I'll try it next time I get a chance.


 
Please feel free to do so!!


----------

